# Cows handling cold weather



## wheelsville (Jun 5, 2013)

Quick question here: I'm in Virginia about 20 miles south of Roanoke, kinda worried about my cattle this week being that its suppose to be around 2 degrees tonight....how do cattle handle the cold and especially the calfs?

Thanks,

Wheelsville


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

We just came through a spell here with snow, blowing snow and temps down to -50c with the windchill. -30 or so with out. My cattle pulled through alright. When its that cold let them eat all they want, have a place to get out of the wind and a dry spot to lay down.

How old are the calves? Bigger calves always handle the cold better. If the calves are on the cows yet provide plenty of space for everything to eat. Dont want the calves to get pushed out and than only have the left overs to eat. A creep feeder helps in the cold for the calves also.

There is a temperature range right around the freezing mark(plus or minus a bit) when things are wet that are harder on the cattle than mild cold. Now extreme cold like we just had are just plain hard. A few years ago we had a really cold wind chill in the -70 range. Had calves that just layed down went to sleep and didnt wake up. That one night was the coldest I remember.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Had a cow lay down and calf on Jan. 2 when it was -9 F. Of course she had it out in the snow. I saw the calf later and brought it in the shop. Spent a couple hours blow drying it. It probably will have shorter ears but otherwise seems unscathed. Took it out to the barn and got it to suck the cow that night, then took it back to the shop. Next morning took it back to mamma and its been getting along OK since then. It didn't get above -16 F today. I feel sorry for the little bugger, but he seems to be king just fine. It amazes me what a calf can go through and still survive and even thrive! The older stock doesn't seem to mind the cold as long as they can get out of the wind


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

- 13 here to night . Took some junk bales back in the woods out of the wind and spread them out . Didn't take cattle no time to start bedding down on them . Then set out good bales in the same area .They need to be out of the wind if at all possible . I have had a calf or 2 born when it was 10 or so and did fine , but they have to get up and nurse right away or they'll never make it on the own . It amazes me how tuff livestock and animals are .


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Round here stock trailers have been running all day. I would almost think building a bale winbreak and bedding them heavy would be preferable than hauling ten miles and cramming in a bank barn.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Had one born in single digits this morning. She had ice before momma could get her cleaned up. I saw it, had been up since before daylight because I have some cows due.

I wiped the calf off and waited to see it nurse. It lay in the sun all day, nursing a couple of times.

I put the calf in a hutch tonight with another new calf. Momma is in the barn and can see the calf. I will turn them out in the morning and let it nurse, then go back in the hutch.

We built a corral out of round bales inside our large hay barn, then let the cows in. They can get out of the wind and have plenty to eat.

Put up tarps to enclose another building and put two rolls of hay in there. Trying to have enough places out of the wind for the timid cows to eat. I have several calves less than a week old. I am concerned.

My fault for turning the bulls in too soon last spring.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea Tim I would be a little concerned ,But sounds like your doing everything you can . As long as they are all nursing good my guess would be you'll have no trouble . Those little guys are a lot tougher then we give them credit for . Good luck


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Back in the 80's we had newborns freeze to death when a freeze like this hit us. Not a feeling I want to experience again.

What concerned me the most this time is that is was 55 degrees and raining Sunday. We knew what Monday morning would be. We spent Sunday getting places where the cows could eat out of the rain, wanted them dry when the freeze rolled in.

If we make it until tomorrow afternoon then we should be alright. Temps back in the 50's this weekend.


----------

